# Google- The facts about IBS: The causes, the symptoms and the treatments - handbag.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*The facts about IBS: The causes, the symptoms and the treatments*
*handbag.com*
Loads us suffer with bouts of tummy trouble every now and then, but what should you do when the situation becomes a persistent problem? In recognition of National *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* Awareness Month we've asked the experts to give us the truth *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

